# Enhaced vs Full? I thought I bought Full .....



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

I bought my car in December of 2018. for all I know, and my best recollection I bought it with the packaged that promised that in the future it will support a full self driving car.
With this car I can do autopilot, autopilot on the highway with on/off ramp support .... for all I know, I am getting out of the car, the max possible (given, hardware/computer is v2).

But today I got this message:










The offer is to buy the full Self Driving capabilities. But I thought I had it ... reading the description of what the Full Self-Driving brings to the table, it looks indeed like everything I already have.
My thinking, "Ha, they probably blasted everyone or just made an error ..." as clearly, my car is just waiting for the full self driving capabilities that one day will show up (I even heard one person claiming it will be this year  )

Out of curiosity, I logged in to my Tesla account to see what did I buy. I was sure the site will confirm that indeed I have the "Full" -

Surprise, surprise ... I have only ehhanced.

Are they for real? did I pay for the promise and now being offered to pay extra for the Promise + $3000. This cant be, cant it?

I am hopping this is just because Tesla change the terminology but then I would have expect them to update the website and say what I bought is the Full.

other folks around Dec 2018 - did you buy "Full" at the time? did you get similar email? are we missing out on anything?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

The $5k you paid in December 2018 was for enhanced autopilot (EAP) only. FSD had been taken off the menu at that time. I did buy it at that time off-menu for the same $3k they are now offering it to cars with EAP. (Edit: Thus the total price is $5k for EAP at time of purchase +$3k for FSD =$8k.)

Note that at the moment, your car with EAP can do everything that car with FSD can do. There is not yet any differentiation in features available for FSD vs EAP, but that is to change. At least that is what those of us who purchased FSD are banking on.

Edit #2: They did change terminology a bit. EAP can no longer be purchased. Cars now come with Autopilot (AP) without the Enhanced. Plain AP can’t do lane changes nor Navigate on Autopilot.


----------



## HDWizard (Jul 21, 2018)

I purchased FSD and have confirmed on My Tesla account that I have it but I did receive the same offer via email??????????????? Must just be a blast email and was sent in error to some. Anyone confirm?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

HDWizard said:


> I purchased FSD and have confirmed on My Tesla account that I have it but I did receive the same offer via email??????????????? Must just be a blast email and was sent in error to some. Anyone confirm?


I have FSD and did not get the email. If your Tesla account shows FSD, it seems nothing to worry about. But I too would be curious if it's a widespread mistake.


----------



## 101010 (Nov 28, 2018)

I got the same email. I presently have EAP and it's _still_ sketchy when two lanes merge into one, some lane changes, certain offramps, etc.

Nothing I see with EAP presently is inspiring me to get FSD. I'd rather wait until the FSD bugs are worked out fully, even if that means I have to pay $5K later. More than that, it's not worth it to me.

All that said, EAP turned one of my most aggravating driving situations-- bumper-to-bumper traffic-- to one of the more relaxing times to be in a car. And road trips are so much more pleasant on long stretches of highway away from cities. So if I never get FSD, I don't think I'll be missing much.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

FSD or no FSD, get the option so they upgrade you to HW3. Which will likely improve EAP features and others features that depend on neural net processing.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

The email is misleading and I wouldn't stress over it. There are four levels of autopilot:

None - basic speed-keeping cruise control only, no steering, no traffic following (safety collision avoidance features still function)
Basic Autopilot - traffic following and auto steer in same highway lane only. Currently included in all cars
Enhanced Autopilot - adds lane changing and ramps (NOA), summon/enhanced summon, auto park. No longer sold but many of us paid $7k for this last year.
Full Self Driving - Currently nothing more than EAP, but future full self driving on all roads including side roads in a year or two. Many years off cars can be robotaxis.


----------



## airbusav8r (Feb 24, 2019)

I don’t quite recall what thread this is in; however, someone created a really nice chart of what you will get with EAP versus FSD.

Maybe search for “EAP FSD differences,” sorry I would but I’m oh my phone.


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

I received this email as well, vehicle definitely has FSD since the day I picked it up.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

r-e-l said:


> I bought my car in December of 2018. for all I know, and my best recollection I bought it with the packaged that promised that in the future


First, you should confirm that you purchased Full Self Driving, and not just Enhanced Autopilot.

If you can confirm that, then don't worry about the email. Several other people who purchased FSD have reported receiving this email. So Tesla's "marketing" department seems to have goofed a bit when creating the mailing list.


----------



## Larry Bond (Aug 17, 2017)

I too received that email and I live in Canada. Has anyone in Canada upgraded through this offer? 

When I went to purchase the upgrade it tells me it is $4,000. Is this a mistake or just accounting for the exchange rate for the Canadian dollar? It is confusing as they don't show which currency they're referring to. I'd hate to be charged $4,000 USD.


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm still kicking myself for not getting FSD when it dropped to $2,000. And i've been waiting for it to drop back down ever since. I guess i'll finally pull the trigger at $3,000 on August 15th at 11:59pm, lol.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> First, you should confirm that you purchased Full Self Driving, and not just Enhanced Autopilot.
> 
> If you can confirm that, then don't worry about the email. Several other people who purchased FSD have reported receiving this email. So Tesla's "marketing" department seems to have goofed a bit when creating the mailing list.


further down the post they say their account shows EAP but not FSD. Correct @r-e-l ? did you vehicle purchase agreement list FSD? From the first part of your post, it sounds to me like you are describing that you purchased a car that has the equipment capable of FSD (which every Model 3 is), but that you did not purchase the FSD option only EAP. There was a time around when you purchase, that Tesla removed the option to purchase FSD at the time of the vehicle purchase, and stated it would only be available to purchase at a later date, because Elon felt it was confusing people who were purchasing FSD at the time they bought, and its feature set wasn't yet available.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053068635940388865


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> further down the post they say their account shows EAP but not FSD.


I think others have had that issue too. Their accounts online still show EAP even though they purchased FSD. IIRC, they were able to confirm that they had FSD when they called Tesla, but it still wouldn't appear online.



twm01 said:


> Tesla has removed FSD from the ordering process; however, when I go to 'View Vehicle Details', FSD (which I purchased before delivery) is now missing from my options list... anyone else seeing this?


----------



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

@MelindaV

My wife was telling me that when we ordered the car, we bought the best option that was available (with respect to autopilot). She cant recall what it was called but "we got it" - this is why for the longest time I assumed I have a car that is "ready" for FSD pending blah, blah ...

per your note, its possible that indeed the FSD was off when we bought the car (early Dec) and that is why we thought we have it (we paid 5K).

So now I am starting to think that I never had FSD …. one could say I am lucky as I got 8 month of "feeling good I have FSD" for free and its the same functionality, others will say …"am disappointed and not sure I would bought the enhanced had I thought it will never get to the FSD level" ...

One thing is for sure.... they made a mess. same features name with different capabilities based on when you bought the car is a good recipe. I looked for answers on Twitter and its filled by confused people..

thanks all ..


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

r-e-l said:


> (we paid 5K).


in 2018, $5 would have been for EAP.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> in 2018, $5 would have been for EAP.


...and FSD was an additional $3K when I bought mine, delivered 07/18.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> ...and FSD was an additional $3K when I bought mine, delivered 07/18.


right. I was thinking it was $2k, but you are correct.


----------



## escondidos (Nov 27, 2017)

My 2 cents... Got my 3 about a year ago with EAP. Decided while ordering that another $3k for something that was off in the future was something to wait for and pay the advertised $4k "After Delivery" price later. Was hovering my mouse over the Submit button for the FSD $2k upgrade last March but knew my wife would go ballistic! Just bought it for $3k as soon as it was offered. Want the newer hardware even if FSD takes forever.
In my not so humble opinion you better jump on FSD upgrade from EAP now for the $3000 if you think you might ever want it. It will not be any cheaper and it WILL go up in price. I drive every day most of my commute in AP. I would use Navigate on AP but the highway I commute on only has a few miles out of the 60 I drive that it accepts. I believe the new hardware will improve my commute even if it is plain old AP for the trip!
The price right now for EAP people is $1000 cheaper than it was advertised for when you got the car (after delivery price). That is the best it will ever be.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

I paid 5K at purchase for EAP, then took the bait and paid the 2K for the FSD sometime in what, February 2019 this year on discount. I’m fine and set and will get H3, and all features.

At this point, whatever anyone HAS paid, if they don’t have FSD, for the 3K it’s probably decent money to pay. I put the chance of a lower price 2K or 0K in the future at less than 25% and less than 10%. 

Money is money, but I just wanted it all ACCESSIBLE to me if I wanted for both use, fun and resale.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> right. I was thinking it was $2k, but you are correct.


Thank you. I love it when a woman tells me I'm actually right. Happens so rarely I relish the temporary glory. My wife tells me that on occasion, probably about annually.


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

Welp. I did it.... 😢


----------



## R1Fast (Sep 18, 2018)

Yeah the website is messed up. I have EAP (bought it via SC at a discount in May) and trying to add FSD it says $6k and that I need to include AP (hence the price). But I already have AP. I'm just going to text the service mgr and have her add it on the backend I guess. We're on a first-name basis thx to all my delivery issues, haha.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

R1Fast said:


> I have EAP (bought it via SC at a discount in May)


Are you sure you bought EAP? does it say you have EAP on your tesla account? EAP ceased to exist on Feb 28 2019. EAP and AP are two different things.

The timeline:

<Oct 2018: you could get EAP for $5k and FSD for $3k
Oct 2018 - Feb 2019 2019: you could get EAP for $5k. FSD was removed from the order page, was available "off-menu" if you called for $3k
March 2019 - April 2019: EAP no longer offered. Now it was AP (just autosteer and adaptive cruise) for $3k; and you could add FSD for $5k (which had the remaining features the USED to be in EAP)
April 2019 - now: AP is included in every car, and you can purchase FSD for $5k


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

Those bastards got me... 

https://electrek.co/2019/08/20/tesla-v10-smart-summon-postponed-full-self-driving-price-increase/


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

2Kap said:


> Those bastards got me...
> 
> https://electrek.co/2019/08/20/tesla-v10-smart-summon-postponed-full-self-driving-price-increase/


you are upset about the price not increasing for another 4-8 weeks? were you planning on selling your car in that amount of time?


----------



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

well, here is a blast from the past that is painful in many ways … like its only 6 weeks away (that was from October 2018). The fact that the feature was supposed to work on all cars not FSD. It was at the time where i don't even think they sold FSD so if you bought a car back then, when the promises were made … you would have thought your car will have those capabilities...










and BTW, do delay a release by 6-8 weeks after thinking it release is immenite tells you something about the culture at Tesla. This might not be Elon who as usual lives in his time zone, I think his staff simply doesn't dare telling him the trouth till the ver last moment because they are afraid of him.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

r-e-l said:


> The fact that the feature was supposed to work on all cars not FSD. It was at the time where i don't even think they sold FSD so if you bought a car back then, when the promises were made … you would have thought your car will have those capabilities...


I think it was made very clear last year that Summon was an EAP feature, and it wasn't an included feature on all cars. You didn't need to order FSD at that time to get Summon. Newer cars require FSD to get Summon because EAP isn't sold anymore.

Elon was just saying that all cars built in the last two years were capable of Summon, not that it was an included feature. Now with his ~6 week estimate, he should have just said it will be ready in December... (without specifying the year!)


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> you are upset about the price not increasing for another 4-8 weeks? were you planning on selling your car in that amount of time?


That money could be better put to use in my savings account than into Elon's war chest.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

2Kap said:


> That money could be better put to use in my savings account than into Elon's war chest.


Re-read Elon's "Mission Statement".....then read it again. This is what your contributing to. And THANK YOU for contributing. I bought the 'Full Monty' a year ago Sept. you don't hear me complaining. It's all good.

Ski


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Hugh_Jassol said:


> Are you sure you bought EAP? does it say you have EAP on your tesla account? EAP ceased to exist on Feb 28 2019. EAP and AP are two different things.
> 
> The timeline:
> 
> ...


I'll just add to this another set of options and that was IF you already took delivery BEFORE the end of Feb 2019.

If you had FSD you got "Early Beta Tester Access" (aka Nothing )
If you had EAP you could upgrade to FSD for $2k.
If you had neither you could get AP for $2k and FSD for and additional $3k. *I got my AP at this time for $2k + tax *
@Troy had a flow chart going around at the time that was very useful...the AFTER Feb order info is now outdated, but it's still good for the historical pricing.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

2Kap said:


> That money could be better put to use in my savings account than into Elon's war chest.


You better start saving for the underbody rust protection he's going to sell you next.


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

Skione65 said:


> Re-read Elon's "Mission Statement".....then read it again. This is what your contributing to. And THANK YOU for contributing. I bought the 'Full Monty' a year ago Sept. you don't hear me complaining. It's all good.
> 
> Ski


I get that but it still doesnt account for the dishonesty.


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

M3OC Rules said:


> You better start saving for the underbody rust protection he's going to sell you next.


Right! luckily there are no more options for me to buy, unless in the future they come out with an FSD+ or some scheme like that. lol


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

2Kap said:


> I get that but it still doesnt account for the dishonesty.


I get what you are saying, but do you see it as dishonest when a retailer says "sale ends Saturday" and then they extend the sale or come out with a new sale the very next week? Sometimes these tactics can be a bit manipulative to get you to pull the trigger, but often the seller is simply pricing based upon market demand.

Should I be upset with Tesla's dishonesty because I bought FSD with my car and they let you buy FSD for the same $3k last week when they said at time of car purchase that it would cost you $5k to add it later?

I don't think it's worth worrying about what others can buy at a later date. I just look at whether the purchase made sense at the time I made the decision, and hope that I get that value over the life of my car.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

2Kap said:


> That money could be better put to use in my savings account than into Elon's war chest.


They why buy it at all? After all you're pre-purchasing features that aren't even active yet...


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

Long Ranger said:


> I get what you are saying, but do you see it as dishonest when a retailer says "sale ends Saturday" and then they extend the sale or come out with a new sale the very next week? Sometimes these tactics can be a bit manipulative to get you to pull the trigger, but often the seller is simply pricing based upon market demand.
> 
> Should I be upset with Tesla's dishonesty because I bought FSD with my car and they let you buy FSD for the same $3k last week when they said at time of car purchase that it would cost you $5k to add it later?
> 
> I don't think it's worth worrying about what others can buy at a later date. I just look at whether the purchase made sense at the time I made the decision, and hope that I get that value over the life of my car.


Manipulative, dishonest... what ever word you want to use its all the same. I have a hard time thinking any of this is based on "market demand". 
You have every right to be upset, but just because you aren't doesn't mean anybody else shouldn't be. We are human after all.


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> They why buy it at all? After all you're pre-purchasing features that aren't even active yet...


Maybe because I fell for the guise that these features are coming soon, and the price was increasing, through official email, and Elon Musk tweeting it. Sometimes you have to learn lessons the hard way...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

please keep in mind, one of our community rules here is not to use this site as a place to rant and grandstand. I think that is what facebook, reddit and twitter are for.


----------

